# Eason, Ramsey, Lambert?



## Scott G (Aug 8, 2016)

It's allegedly still a 3 man battle. But I hope this remains the order. 

m.onlineathens.com/sports/college-sports/2016-08-08/uga-preseason-practice-report-day-eight-d-line-qbs-rbs#article=103954E30667106E1FCAF12E400E49D342216



> Brice Ramsey and Jacob Eason were paired together in one quarterback group with Greyson Lambert and walk-on Sam Vaughn next. On Saturday, Eason was No. 1, Ramsey was 2 and Lambert was 3.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Just hope they don't rush him till he is ready.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Just hope they don't rush him till he is ready.




You got that right Charlie!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 8, 2016)

If Chubb is back I want them to throw Eason in the fire and have at it. UNC's run defense is not good at all. If Douglas is the RB day one I'd rather see Lambert get the nod. I realize Lambert is not some super star, but he was not that bad last year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2016)

The coaches know who they want. Saying it's a battle is just to motivate and breed competition.

Didn't Lambert have 100% completion ratio, or something crazy likethat against SC or someone last year?  That says he is capable.

On the other hand,  yall really just need a game manager. Hand the ball off and play action. But then again Chaney is pass happy


----------



## Scott G (Aug 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Just hope they don't rush him till he is ready.



If he's already in a 3 way tie with Lambert and Ramsey, I'd say he's as ready as he's going to get without actually playing in a game.


BuckNasty83 said:


> Didn't Lambert have 100% completion ratio, or something crazy likethat against SC or someone last year?  That says he is capable.



23/25 (edit:20 in a row and 24/25) I think. He was money the first 4 games.........against teams that finished the season outside the top 25.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Lambert done well as long as there no pressure. When there was pressure, not so good.


----------



## Horns (Aug 8, 2016)

I watched the open practice Saturday. By the look of it, I think Eason is the starter.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 8, 2016)

Lambert holds on to the ball too long, Ramsey plays like he's scared.I don't think they really have a choice.Eason might not start the first series but will come in and play  against North Carolina, he's been on campus for a while now and should know the play book up and down.......They done turned him into a grown man.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2016)

I think Eason was born ready, no kidding.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 9, 2016)

If Eason can keep his poise, I think he is the starter.  I'm really surprised by Ramsey.  I know he came from a run system in high school, but he has a gun for an arm.  He obviously either can't learn the playbook or he can't read defenses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> I think Eason was born ready, no kidding.



We shall see. I agree, the kid was born to be a QB I agree. He'll adapt just fine.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 9, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> If Eason can keep his poise, I think he is the starter.  I'm really surprised by Ramsey.  I know he came from a run system in high school, but he has a gun for an arm.  He obviously either can't learn the playbook or he can't read defenses.



Mud my take on Ramsey is he is a W Ga or Ga St starter but not really close at UGA. Cannon arm but good for 2-3 pics a game if passing enough. 
Ramsey can punt well, however.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 11, 2016)

Heard it through the grapevine that the prodigy was really showing out at practice today


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Practice and playing in a stadium with 90,000 screaming fans and SEC defenses is two different thing. I just hope he is up to the task.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 12, 2016)

No worries, he's the real deal Bo$$


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Practice and playing in a stadium with 90,000 screaming fans and SEC defenses is two different thing. I just hope he is up to the task.



Agree.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> No worries, he's the real deal Bo$$



This


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Practice and playing in a stadium with 90,000 screaming fans and SEC defenses is two different thing. I just hope he is up to the task.





brownceluse said:


> Agree.



I think he'll be just fine.. He won't start against UNC. Not many if any great QB's start as a freshman. Not Tebow, Stafford, Manning, Cam and the list goes on. 

The fans are screaming for him right now, but if he loses a game, they'll be calling for his head.. Fire Jacob Eason!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2016)

Horns said:


> I watched the open practice Saturday. By the look of it, I think Eason is the starter.



were you on the sideline with elfiiiiiii and slayer.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The coaches know who they want. Saying it's a battle is just to motivate and breed competition.
> 
> Didn't Lambert have 100% completion ratio, or something crazy likethat against SC or someone last year?  That says he is capable.
> 
> On the other hand,  yall really just need a game manager. Hand the ball off and play action. But then again Chaney is pass happy



This. ^ I would expect to see Lambert as the starter against UNC to insure the W as much as Smart can. Eason probably gets reps and playing time against Nicholls State and maybe Big Mo. It's a bad idea to bounce QB's in and out because the rest of the O has to adjust to each one, plus Eason needs time to grow up a little bit. This ain't HS football no more. It's college SEC football. Ole Miss, UT, USCe, UF and the Barn are going to pin their ears back and come after him with reckless abandon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ I would expect to see Lambert as the starter against UNC to insure the W as much as Smart can. Eason probably gets reps and playing time against Nicholls State and maybe Big Mo. It's a bad idea to bounce QB's in and out because the rest of the O has to adjust to each one, plus Eason needs time to grow up a little bit. This ain't HS football no more. It's college SEC football. Ole Miss, UT, USCe, UF and the Barn are going to pin their ears back and come after him with reckless abandon.



so nice of you to drop by; even on a friday.  i need a payday loan  for new rimzzzzzz. that ss guy cant deliver. hook a bro up. $$$$$$


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so nice of you to drop by; even on a friday.  i need a payday loan  for new rimzzzzzz. that ss guy cant deliver. hook a bro up. $$$$$$



I'm here on Friday because I'm at work, not in the woods. Go boost a likker sto' and get yo' own rimz money thug.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'm here on Friday because I'm at work, not in the woods. Go boost a likker sto' and get yo' own rimz money thug.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2016)

Dwags suck


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2016)

I bet whoever starts is gona flop anyway.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> I bet whoever starts is gona flop anyway.



very likely.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 12, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dwags suck



Not as bad as GT


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2016)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Not as bad as GT



GT put the suck in the word "suck".


----------



## b rad (Aug 12, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> If Eason can keep his poise, I think he is the starter.  I'm really surprised by Ramsey.  I know he came from a run system in high school, but he has a gun for an arm.  He obviously either can't learn the playbook or he can't read defenses.



I watched him play at the high school here and he could throw across the field but Camden is a running game so that's what hurt him


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2016)

I think we gonna have Qb problems for the first 5 or 6 games.


----------



## huntersluck (Aug 14, 2016)

I am not a dawgs fan but Lambert will be the starter for probably  the first half of the season. That being said I think UNC should win the opener without much difficulty.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think we gonna have Qb problems for the first 5 or 6 games.



I'm thinking all season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'm thinking all season.



dogs win it all this  year- elfii and slayer, 3/21/16


----------



## elfiii (Aug 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs win it all this  year- elfii and slayer, 3/21/16



6 is definitely on the California "Medicine".


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 6 is definitely on the California "Medicine".



Think he was born that way


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 6 is definitely on the California "Medicine".


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 19, 2016)

On yesterday evening local metro Atlanta TV sports news, reports included 2-days in a row Eason ran plays with 1st string.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 19, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> On yesterday evening local metro Atlanta TV sports news, reports included 2-days in a row Eason ran plays with 1st string.



Eason and Chubb both are reportedly taking the majority of the snaps with the 1st team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Eason and Chubb both are reportedly taking the majority of the snaps with the 1st team.




Has anybody actually seen Eason walk on water yet??


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Sure some of the trolls will swear that we said he could.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Sure some of the trolls will swear that we said he could.



Those are the same trolls that go in to hiding when their team loses...... Sissy trolls....


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Sure some of the trolls will swear that we said he could.



Six isn't a troll. He just dresses funny.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Six isn't a troll. He just dresses funny.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Six isn't a troll. He just dresses funny.



Result of doing Flaka with a certain Vol..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Six isn't a troll. He just dresses funny.



Look in the background. Looks like Eason is prepping to take his morning jog across the ocean.


I guess Charlie was right.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Six isn't a troll. He just dresses funny.



mine is green


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

You right S&S he getting pumped up to try it.


----------



## HuntDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

I have not kept up with the news coming out of Athens. With that said, how on Earth can we not start Eason out of the gates? I know he is a Freshman, but I would have to believe he has much more understanding of the position and intricacies of the position  than 99% of the other Freshman QB's out there.

He is not the son of a carpenter. He is the son of a pretty darn pro QB. Maybe I am off base, but I would think him and his dad have watched some film together.

I think it is a pretty good bet that he will not be in Athens in 4 years. 

What do I know? Not much, but I do remember my days in High School. We had a guy on our team whose father blocked for OJ Simpson with the Bills when be broke the 2,000 yard mark. Granted, his son was a physical stud who ended up playing at Auburn, but what was even more impressive was his knowledge of leverage, and seeing stuff that would happen, before it would happen.

That stuff was from years of listening and learning from an NFL dad.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 20, 2016)

Wonder if walking on water is good enough to be the starting QB at UGA. 

This evening on the local TV sports news, it sounded like a starting QB decision could potentially be announced in the next 48-hours.











http://onlineathens.com/sports/college-sports/2016-08-20/scrimmages-over-time-nears-uga-qb-decision#

*With scrimmages over, time nears for UGA QB decision*

Saturday, August 20, 2016 - 5:29pm

"A starter could be pinpointed in the next couple of days." 

"“We’re going to evaluate this tape and then make a decision,” coach Kirby Smart said." 

“We’ve got a plan in our mind,” Smart said, “but that’s not for public opinion and not to share for North Carolina and everybody else in the world. We’ll execute the plan we’ve got in hand and it will be what it will be.” 

“We’ll continue to go down this quarterback road until we figure it out,” Smart said. “I can’t tell you anything, update you right now because I want to reserve judgment until I watch the tape like last time.”


----------



## bullgator (Aug 20, 2016)

If UGA were playing a puff game to start off then starting Eason might be OK. I'm not sure you'd be doing Eason (or UGA in the long run) any favors to start his career in a high stakes game like UNC. Having him potentially fail right away could derail him for a while.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2016)

bullgator said:


> If UGA were playing a puff game to start off then starting Eason might be OK. I'm not sure you'd be doing Eason (or UGA in the long run) any favors to start his career in a high stakes game like UNC. Having him potentially fail right away could derail him for a while.



Agree.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 20, 2016)

HuntDawg said:


> I have not kept up with the news coming out of Athens. With that said, how on Earth can we not start Eason out of the gates? I know he is a Freshman, but I would have to believe he has much more understanding of the position and intricacies of the position  than 99% of the other Freshman QB's out there.
> 
> He is not the son of a carpenter. He is the son of a pretty darn pro QB. Maybe I am off base, but I would think him and his dad have watched some film together.
> I think it is a pretty good bet that he will not be in Athens in 4 years.
> ...



I just want to say I pretty much agree with you except one little part....you have the wrong Tony Eason....actually Jacobs dad went to Notre Dame, and never played pro ball. That is the other Tony Eason. Common misconception by a lot of folks, but Jacobs dad is not the NFL Tony Eason....I actually think Jacobs father coaches or did coach at Jacobs HS...maybe as OC.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 20, 2016)

Yep, no way a college head coach will start an inexperienced rookie freshman QB the 1st few games of the season & suffer the ridicule of others or his peers, especially a new 1st time head coach.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 20, 2016)

Eason---next year ..........


----------



## bullgator (Aug 21, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Eason---next year ..........



I see Eason later this year if the others are inconsistent or struggling. That gives him a chance too see the speed and intensity of the game from the sidelines  without the pressure of being responsible (to the fan base). He can come in as the savior and get some experience heading into next year.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 21, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Mud my take on Ramsey is he is a W Ga or Ga St starter but not really close at UGA. Cannon arm but good for 2-3 pics a game if passing enough.
> Ramsey can punt well, however.



I don't disagree, which goes back to whether his problem is the playbook or reading defenses.  I am thinking he just doesn't get defensive schemes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 21, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> I just want to say I pretty much agree with you except one little part....you have the wrong Tony Eason....actually Jacobs dad went to Notre Dame, and never played pro ball. That is the other Tony Eason. Common misconception by a lot of folks, but Jacobs dad is not the NFL Tony Eason....I actually think Jacobs father coaches or did coach at Jacobs HS...maybe as OC.





Can't believe you just stuffed HuntDawg like that. And he comes in knowing everything! Tony caught 15 passes and scored 1 touchdown for Notre Dame. Notre Dame recruited Jacob really hard and tried to push it on Tony.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 21, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Heard it through the grapevine that the prodigy was really showing out at practice today



I heard the same thing.  Heard he took most 1st team reps too.  However, with Hollyfield getting injured, that could change the coaches thinking.  Hope Hollyfield injury isn't too bad.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 21, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Think he was born that way



That's what I'm thinking, don't think there is enough California medicine to create that!


----------



## HuntDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> I just want to say I pretty much agree with you except one little part....you have the wrong Tony Eason....actually Jacobs dad went to Notre Dame, and never played pro ball. That is the other Tony Eason. Common misconception by a lot of folks, but Jacobs dad is not the NFL Tony Eason....I actually think Jacobs father coaches or did coach at Jacobs HS...maybe as OC.



Ouch. Talk about a massive brain CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored on my part.  I have to own that massive mistake.  Just shows me how out of touch I am with the DAWGS in the last 10 years.  Unbelievably embarrassing.


----------



## across the river (Aug 21, 2016)

Greyson Lambert had 256 pass attempts last year, which is the exact number of pass attempts Stafford had his first year in 2006.  Lambert completed 162 of them (63%) for 1959 yards,  12 TDs and 2 ints.

Stafford, as a 5 star freshman, completed 53% for 1749 yards, 7 TDs and 13 INTs.
Stafford had a completion ratio of 61% his last year, but was his only year even close to 60%.    


I say all this to say be careful what you ask for.  I don't care how talented he is,you don't want someone back there making mistakes.  Denver just won the Super Bowl with a half cripple Peyton Manning, the Ravens won one with Trent Dilfer, and Bama has won national championship after national championship with quarterbacks who are no where near elite in terms of talent (at least according to the NFL).  

Anyone who watched the  Army All- American bowl can tell you Eason wasn't close to being ready for college  level speed.  Shae Paterson looked great, but he played with IMG and saw D1 talent everyday.  Eason played in Washington state.   If Chubb is healthy, the last thing you want is someone back there slinging it around and making mistakes.  I say Lambert starts day one, especially with Smart being from the Saban school of offense.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm trying to think back, not going to look this one up Stafford didn't start day 1 as a true freshman did he?

Also, can anybody tell me who the last QB to start Day 1 as a true freshman in the SEC was?  I thought the kid from UT a few years back who transferred was the first one ever, though it may have been Brissett (who also transferred).  Either way I can't think of one, and I certainly can't think of 1 who was successful.  Maybe Eli started day 1, but I don't think so?

Of coarse I also said last year Lambert wasn't as bad as the fanbase was giving him credit for as I felt UGA as a whole had much bigger issues, but what do I know?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 21, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I'm trying to think back, not going to look this one up Stafford didn't start day 1 as a true freshman did he?
> 
> Also, can anybody tell me who the last QB to start Day 1 as a true freshman in the SEC was?  I thought the kid from UT a few years back who transferred was the first one ever, though it may have been Brissett (who also transferred).  Either way I can't think of one, and I certainly can't think of 1 who was successful.  Maybe Eli started day 1, but I don't think so?
> 
> Of coarse I also said last year Lambert wasn't as bad as the fanbase was giving him credit for as I felt UGA as a whole had much bigger issues, but what do I know?




Stafford came in during our 3rd game after Joe T. got hurt. He played in our opener but only threw like 6 or so passes.. He made his official start in the 4th game.


----------



## across the river (Aug 21, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I'm trying to think back, not going to look this one up Stafford didn't start day 1 as a true freshman did he?
> 
> Also, can anybody tell me who the last QB to start Day 1 as a true freshman in the SEC was?  I thought the kid from UT a few years back who transferred was the first one ever, though it may have been Brissett (who also transferred).  Either way I can't think of one, and I certainly can't think of 1 who was successful.  Maybe Eli started day 1, but I don't think so?
> 
> Of coarse I also said last year Lambert wasn't as bad as the fanbase was giving him credit for as I felt UGA as a whole had much bigger issues, but what do I know?




Stafford did not start game one, and most don't.  The last one I can think of was Mitch Mustain, and he ended up getting benched part way through the season,  although Arkansas won the West that year.  Eric Ange was a freshman at Tenn when they won the East, but he didn't start day one.   It is extremely rare to see teams have 9 or 10 win season with true freshman quarter backs. The results of *true* freshman starting in the SEC is pretty bad, so why people think the results will be any different for Eason I don't know.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 21, 2016)

What gets me is everyone's reasoning for starting Lambert over Eason. "Lambert will be a game manager and hand the ball off to Chubb."

Why does this logic not work for Eason? If Kirby puts the reigns on him and tells Chaney the majority or pass plays should be play action and short throws to TE's, I just can't see Eason being any worse of a game manager than Lambert if they are a run first offense with only short passes to keep teams honest. 

The difference maker IMO is Eason at least brings the deep threat onto the field. Chaney doesn't have to call plays that put the kid in bad situations. But the defense doesn't have to know that.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 21, 2016)

Scott G said:


> What gets me is everyone's reasoning for starting Lambert over Eason. "Lambert will be a game manager and hand the ball off to Chubb."
> 
> Why does this logic not work for Eason? If Kirby puts the reigns on him and tells Chaney the majority or pass plays should be play action and short throws to TE's, I just can't see Eason being any worse of a game manager than Lambert if they are a run first offense with only short passes to keep teams honest.
> 
> The difference maker IMO is Eason at least brings the deep threat onto the field. Chaney doesn't have to call plays that put the kid in bad situations. But the defense doesn't have to know that.



Because there are always a couple of times a game you have to put the ball in your QBs hands regardless and he has to be able to make the smart decision, even if that means throwing the ball to the hedges.  Dilfer's Super Bowl run with the Ravens was full of 1/2 big passing plays a game and a lot of throws out of bounds.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 21, 2016)

across the river said:


> Stafford did not start game one, and most don't.  The last one I can think of was Mitch Mustain, and he ended up getting benched part way through the season,  although Arkansas won the West that year.  Eric Ange was a freshman at Tenn when they won the East, but he didn't start day one.   It is extremely rare to see teams have 9 or 10 win season with true freshman quarter backs. The results of *true* freshman starting in the SEC is pretty bad, so why people think the results will be any different for Eason I don't know.



No in fact wasn't that the year that UT did start a True Freshman at QB on day 1 but it wasn't Ainge?  The black kid that transferred to Ole Miss I wanna say?


----------



## bullgator (Aug 21, 2016)

Scott G said:


> What gets me is everyone's reasoning for starting Lambert over Eason. "Lambert will be a game manager and hand the ball off to Chubb."
> 
> Why does this logic not work for Eason? If Kirby puts the reigns on him and tells Chaney the majority or pass plays should be play action and short throws to TE's, I just can't see Eason being any worse of a game manager than Lambert if they are a run first offense with only short passes to keep teams honest.
> 
> The difference maker IMO is Eason at least brings the deep threat onto the field. Chaney doesn't have to call plays that put the kid in bad situations. But the defense doesn't have to know that.



It's still a team with high expectations playing a quality opponent. While your premiss that anyone can hand off to Chubb is valid, there will still be pressure to win the game with fans if no one else. You could set back or even derail his progress with a bad opening game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 21, 2016)

They should start Eason and let Chaney turn him loose like he did Tyler bray at 10rc.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2016)

Lambert is the starter


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They should start Eason and let Chaney turn him loose like he did Tyler bray at 10rc.



Just don't think CKS is comfortable starting a freshman. Think we will see him, especially if Lambert stinks it up. Which he is very capable of doing.


----------



## tcward (Aug 21, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> If Chubb is back I want them to throw Eason in the fire and have at it. UNC's run defense is not good at all. If Douglas is the RB day one I'd rather see Lambert get the nod. I realize Lambert is not some super star, but he was not that bad last year.



This^^


----------



## across the river (Aug 21, 2016)

Amoo said:


> No in fact wasn't that the year that UT did start a True Freshman at QB on day 1 but it wasn't Ainge?  The black kid that transferred to Ole Miss I wanna say?



It was one of the Clausen's he replaced.  The one that transfered from La Tech I believe.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 21, 2016)

It was Brent shaefer (sp) in 05. He was the first true freshman to start an opener since the sec allowed freshman to start in 1973. He broke his collar bone then Eric ainge took over. He got in a fight in a dorm and plead guilty to misdemeanor and fulmer dropped him.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It was Brent shaefer (sp) in 05. He was the first true freshman to start an opener since the sec allowed freshman to start in 1973. He broke his collar bone then Eric ainge took over. He got in a fight in a dorm and plead guilty to misdemeanor and fulmer dropped him.



This seems right.  He started the first few games, got replaced by Ainge, then got hurt, then went thug then went to Ole Miss where he pretty much stunk it up for Coach O.

Brissett and Driskell are also two recent examples of QBs who had too much put on them too early and never panned out where they started.  They at least turned into decent QBs for NC State and LA Tech respectively, but they were never going to recover to be good SEC Qbs after their bad start.

Both Briseettt and Driskell came into UF as top QBs in the nation 1 & 2 in fact IIRC.  Trust me as somebody who just went through it as a fan.  You don't want the kid starting day one.  Give him some garbage time against UNC if you get it.

Give him some heavy playing time vs Nicholls St.  If ya'll start 2-3 like I suspect you might I would expect to see Eason as the starter in Columbia, but I would be shocked if it happened any sooner and it honestly really shouldn't.  Worst case scenario they hold him back one more game and make his first start at home vs Vandy.  Either way he'll probably have a game or two under his belt before the Cocktail Party and if I personally was a UGA fan I'd be pretty happy with that.


----------



## across the river (Aug 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It was Brent shaefer (sp) in 05. He was the first true freshman to start an opener since the sec allowed freshman to start in 1973. He broke his collar bone then Eric ainge took over. He got in a fight in a dorm and plead guilty to misdemeanor and fulmer dropped him.



Wasn't that 2004?  I think he an Ainge fought it out till he got hurt, but that middle Clausen was in there somewhere.  Chris Leak started.  He wasn't the first true freshman to start day one though.  Quincy Carter started a true freshman at UGA, granted he was like 21 though at the time.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 22, 2016)

04 is correct he got in trouble and booted in 05. But he was the first true freshman qb in the sec..

Schaeffer began his college career at the University of Tennessee, where he became the first true freshman Quarterback to start a season opener for an SEC team since freshman eligibility was restored in 1973 and the first in 59 years.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 22, 2016)

And yes id take Ainge over him any day. I have no idea why they recruited a dual threat as we had always ran pro style? I guess they were trying something new but Ainge was great for us so it all worked out.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Why does this logic not work for Eason? If Kirby puts the reigns on him and tells Chaney the majority or pass plays should be play action and short throws to TE's, I just can't see Eason being any worse of a game manager than Lambert if they are a run first offense with only short passes to keep teams honest.



SEC college football isn't high school football. It is intimidating to every freshman QB, even if all they are doing is handing the ball off to Chubb.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 23, 2016)

Why do these volsux fans think we care what any QB for Volsux did or did not do?  Y'all need to take a midol and go start your own volsux QB wish thread!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Why do these volsux fans think we care what any QB for Volsux did or did not do?  Y'all need to take a midol and go start your own volsux QB wish thread!




There's not enough of them to hold a conversation so they troll other threads in hopes of getting a response..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Why do these volsux fans think we care what any QB for Volsux did or did not do?  Y'all need to take a midol and go start your own volsux QB wish thread!



I was just responding to amoo as im pretty sure he brought up ut in relation to the last sec team to start a true freshman. Maybe you should get back in bed and get out on the opposite side you did this morning and youll feel a little better!


----------



## Amoo (Aug 23, 2016)

I dunno why these pups keep trying to come up with creative ways to bash the Vols around here, all they need to do is keep posting this everytime a vol comments:


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2016)

elfiii said:


> SEC college football isn't high school football. It is intimidating to every freshman QB, even if all they are doing is handing the ball off to Chubb.



But Eason played high school ball in PAC12 territory. So basically he played college level ball all 4 years of high school





Or so we are told


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Maybe you should get back in bed and get out on the opposite side you did this morning and youll feel a little better!



If Knoxville would implode I would fell a lot better..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I dunno why these pups keep trying to come up with creative ways to bash the Vols around here, all they need to do is keep posting this everytime a vol comments:



I've got that one a long with MANY others..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

Throwback said:


> But Eason played high school ball in PAC12 territory. So basically he played college level ball all 4 years of high school
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speaking of which.. Where has our liberal minded JJ been? There is usually a PAC12 vs the Overrated SEC thread by now..


----------



## Scott G (Aug 23, 2016)

Throwback said:


> But Eason played high school ball in PAC12 territory. So basically he played college level ball all 4 years of high school
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXACTLY!!! Where is JJ? He needs to set the record straight, but he's been MIA lately!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Knoxville would implode I would fell a lot better..



My prayer when I go to bed at night is slayer would have a unique and original thought on these boards the next day. Always unanswered.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> My prayer when I go to bed at night is slayer would have a unique and original thought on these boards the next day. Always unanswered.




Kind of like the prayer you always pray for UT being relevant again.. Still unanswered!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 23, 2016)

Throwback said:


> But Eason played high school ball in PAC12 territory. So basically he played college level ball all 4 years of high school
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But now reality is going to dawn on him once he experiences a real pass rush because like Hey, where did all those guys come from so quick?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of like the prayer you always pray for UT being relevant again.. Still unanswered!



Again one day I truly hope you have an original thought pop into your head. I think your life will change once you have one! Try really hard you can do it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Again one day I truly hope you have an original thought pop into your head. I think your life will change once you have one! Try really hard you can do it!



Maybe you shouldn't worry and/or pray for me.. I'm not the delusional one that think's the "Vol's Are Back" cause they finally win 9 games.. But listening to you and Bucky, you guys were only 2 plays away from the National Championship and are a Powerhouse in college football.. And you talk about originality, you spew the same garbage as your brothers on VomitNation.. 

We hear it in here EVERY season.. Then you Vols disappear after 4 games. There use to be a few more of you in here..

You want originality, check out this thread.. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=244797


----------



## GA native (Aug 23, 2016)

At the bowl game last year, I watched the coach McClendon  use Ramsey and Lambert, to great effect.

I have no problem with the Les Miles theory of platooning QB's. As long as it works.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 23, 2016)

across the river said:


> Quincy Carter started a true freshman at UGA, granted he was like 21 though at the time.



So, he was the first 10rc freshman.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

elfiii said:


> But now reality is going to dawn on him once he experiences a real pass rush because like Hey, where did all those guys come from so quick?



 this ^^ And all the publicity is only gonna make it worse.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe you shouldn't worry and/or pray for me.. I'm not the delusional one that think's the "Vol's Are Back" cause they finally win 9 games.. But listening to you and Bucky, you guys were only 2 plays away from the National Championship and are a Powerhouse in college football.. And you talk about originality, you spew the same garbage as your brothers on VomitNation..
> 
> We hear it in here EVERY season.. Then you Vols disappear after 4 games. There use to be a few more of you in here..
> 
> ...



Aww look at it! Id think youd change your ways sometime all that hate and stress and anxiety surely cant be good. I hear its especially bad for old men like yourself! Ill continue to pray!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ill continue to pray!



I assure you, I'll never need anything from a Vol except maybe a large order of fries or a super sized combo meal from McDonalds. If there was only one way to live and I needed blood from a Tennessee Vol, I would make my piece with God. 

If the surgeon was a Vol... Ahh heck, I wouldn't have to worry about that. I wouldn't be in a backwoods barn of Chatsworth and being operating on by a veterinarian..

#vollivesdontmatter


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

FYI websters says this about originality..

1
 :   the quality or state of being original
2
 :   freshness of aspect, design, or style
3
 :   the power of independent thought or constructive imagination

Copying and pasting someone else's memes in your little hee haw thread doesn't pass that definition sorry old man. Daily blah blah volsuck blah blah I hate them blah blah isn't original either. I have a friend who is exactly like you smh. Sorry man


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Aww look at it! Id think youd change your ways sometime all that hate and stress and anxiety surely cant be good. I hear its especially bad for old men like yourself! Ill continue to pray!



I'll take Amoo's advice...

Everybody hates the Vols..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

I hope you have your Xanax and klonopins stocked bec I can gurantee you your season will be much more stressful than mine will in regards to our teams. I just hope you hold up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> FYI websters says this about originality..
> 
> 1
> :   the quality or state of being original
> ...



Shows how wrong you are again.. Just look at yesterday's meme's... Heck, here is one for you!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

My dog occasionally poops in the right spot in the yard..you know way in the back away from everything.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> My dog occasionally poops in the right spot in the yard..you know way in the back away from everything.



You mean next to all the junk cars in the yard or the neighbors trailer?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You mean next to all the junk cars in the yard or the neighbors trailer?



Thankfully the hoa doesn't allow either of those!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

Back on topic..

Here is what Chip Towers thinks should happen..



> The Bulldogs should start Greyson Lambert against the Tar Heels in the Georgia Dome. They should have a plan to get freshman Jacob Eason in the game, say every third or fourth series or once a quarter or once a half. But the game plan and the charge to go win the game — or not lose it — should be given to the fifth-year senior from Jesup.
> 
> Ultimately, I think that’s what’s going to happen.



https://www.dawgnation.com/football/opinion/towers-heres-what-georgia-needs-to-do-at-quarterback


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

I think other than dually who has an eason tat most with real life football knowledge agrees no true freshman should start no matter the situation. You can start a rookie qb in nfl cant do it in college.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think other than dually who has an eason tat most with real life football knowledge agrees no true freshman should start no matter the situation. You can start a rookie qb in nfl cant do it in college.



http://www.sportsonearth.com/article/156583514/best-true-freshman-quarterback-seasons

While starting a true freshman won't always pan out there have been quite a few exceptions to the rule.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> http://www.sportsonearth.com/article/156583514/best-true-freshman-quarterback-seasons
> 
> While starting a true freshman won't always pan out there have been quite a few exceptions to the rule.



Getting them in for pt like the article slayer quoted is diff than starting them day 1. How many on that list did that lol. Id agree getting him pt should be priority but to want him game 1 against not a cupcake with new coach is retarded.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> http://www.sportsonearth.com/article/156583514/best-true-freshman-quarterback-seasons
> 
> While starting a true freshman won't always pan out there have been quite a few exceptions to the rule.



If you are in a position to start a true freshman at qb, you have a problem at the position.  It could be transfers, bad recruiting luck or poor roster management, but it's never the plan.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> If you are in a position to start a true freshman at qb, you have a problem at the position.  It could be transfers, bad recruiting luck or poor roster management, but it's never the plan.



D. All of the above.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2016)

dogs could win it all this year; just today Spotandstalks made that prediction.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 23, 2016)

Poor SpotandStalk.  The discussion the whole time has been starting the kid day one, not true freshman who have been successful.  I know reading is hard enough for you bud, but we need to get you off these flash cards and get you onto some comprehension exercises.  My 3 year old starts his first year of pre-K start in September, I'll see what they do for him and I'll try to have something for you by season's kickoff.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Getting them in for pt like the article slayer quoted is diff than starting them day 1. How many on that list did that lol. Id agree getting him pt should be priority but to want him game 1 against not a cupcake with new coach is retarded.





Amoo said:


> Poor SpotandStalk.  The discussion the whole time has been starting the kid day one, not true freshman who have been successful.  I know reading is hard enough for you bud, but we need to get you off these flash cards and get you onto some comprehension exercises.  My 3 year old starts his first year of pre-K start in September, I'll see what they do for him and I'll try to have something for you by season's kickoff.



If either of you read the entire article you would have seen a list of 10 qbs. 4 of the 10 STARTED day 1 as true freshmen. 


Please Amoo, don't send that kid to school in Alapaha.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If either of you read the entire article you would have seen a list of 10 qbs. 4 of the 10 STARTED day 1 as true freshmen.
> 
> 
> Please Amoo, don't send that kid to school in Alapaha.



Another part of reading comprehension, we were specifically talking about SEC QBs as I think we all can agree best conference or not, we are the best defensive conference and have been for a long time, which makes it even harder for True Freshman.

I'm not, he's going to Ocilla.  He'll spend this year at the big white church on the corner at the traffic light, then move right into Pre-K at the elementary next year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Another part of reading comprehension, we were specifically talking about SEC QBs as I think we all can agree best conference or not, we are the best defensive conference and have been for a long time, which makes it even harder for True Freshman.
> 
> I'm not, he's going to Ocilla.  He'll spend this year at the big white church on the corner at the traffic light, then move right into Pre-K at the elementary next year.





Sec defenses aren't what they used to be. I would say the Sec may actually be easier on a true freshman qb because most SEC schools rely pretty heavily on the ground game. 







Mrs Lois is an excellent teacher. Mine was at the same place last year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mrs Lois is an excellent teacher. Mine was at the same place last year.



On NO!! A mini S&S running around..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> On NO!! A mini S&S running around..



Yes, lord help us.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes, lord help us.



Well if mine is following after yours he should be in good shape considering the seriously low standards you've gotten her used to. 

In all seriousness that was our first impression as well.  I was kinda raised in daycare systems though as my mom currently still teaches for Headstart, so I just plan on showing up one day mid class and knocking on the door.  I've generally found that's where you learn the meat and potatoes about a teacher.  So far though we've been happy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Well if mine is following after yours he should be in good shape considering the seriously low standards you've gotten her used to.
> 
> In all seriousness that was our first impression as well.  I was kinda raised in daycare systems though as my mom currently still teaches for Headstart, so I just plan on showing up one day mid class and knocking on the door.  I've generally found that's where you learn the meat and potatoes about a teacher.  So far though we've been happy.





Not only is my kid smarter than yours but her Daddy can whip yours.  


You'll enjoy her.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not only is my kid smarter than yours but her Daddy can whip yours.
> 
> 
> You'll enjoy her.



I bet you even got the bumper sticker on one of your thug hoopdies


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I bet you even got the bumper sticker on one of your thug hoopdies



He's not allowed to drive. The State pulled his license a LONG time ago!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I bet you even got the bumper sticker on one of your thug hoopdies



That car isn't a hoopdie, 32" rims, candy paint, alligator seats, 14 speakers in da trunk.


It smokes and uses oil but it's a nice ride man.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's not allowed to drive. The State pulled his license a LONG time ago!



They got tired of filling out the paperwork. Told me to call em back when I quit drankin'.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> They got tired of filling out the paperwork. Told me to call em back when I quit drankin'.



i thought you were still driving that 1978 snapper mower with quad briggs on the back, seated on the old pink snuff stained chair you got from old aunt rosie.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2016)

Like others, I expected Lambert, as last year's 1st team QB, to start in the 1st game or 1st few games if he performed OK while gradually phasing in freshman Eason in a few plays at a time later in those games.  

If & when Eason showed himself to regularly out perform Lambert or give UGA the best position to win in Smart's view, then I would expect him to begin starting games.  Of course it would depend how it went in each game as the season progresses. 



http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/082916aaj.html

*Smart, Bulldogs Preview North Carolina Game* 

(weekly press conference)

Aug. 29, 2016

"updates on the quarterback situation ... 
"No. *No starter has been named*."" 

"Yeah, they're (Greyson Lambert and Jacob Eason) repping the most... Those guys are repping, and they're getting ready for the game" . . . "we can't get three guys ready" 

"we're going to *play the guy who gives us the best opportunity to win*. We've stood firm on that the whole way through and whoever that is -- I have no reservations about a guy's age. If you're old enough to play, then you're old enough to start. *If you're good enough to play, then you're good enough to start*."


----------



## Scott G (Sep 1, 2016)

Gone be Lamberto:

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/georgia-football/georgia-names-starting-quarterback-unc-game/


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2016)

would  richt have started lambert?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2016)

Throwback said:


> would  richt have started lambert?



WWRD???


----------

